

Ask HN: Question about startup salary - needadvice

I've been offered a position in a bay area startup (10th employee) and since this will be my first opportunity working for a startup, I'm looking for some advice. The equity package is reasonable, but I'm not so sure about the salary. They're offering about 75K - I have abt 4 years of s/w experience, albeit in a different technology. Is this a reasonable offer ?
======
kqr2
Read this recent thread/article and reexamine your equity position:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1151743>

Also, read this:

[http://www.tonywright.com/2008/a-newbies-guide-to-startup-
co...](http://www.tonywright.com/2008/a-newbies-guide-to-startup-compensation-
or-stock-options-will-make-me-rich/)

What is your % stake in the company? If you aren't getting a good piece of
equity then I would push for a market rate salary based on your position and
years of experience.

~~~
needadvice
thanks - i'm getting around 0.3%

~~~
coryl
Whats the current valuation of the startup? Raised money? Profitable?

------
ismarc
Something else to remember is that when they get acquired, depending on where
you moved to as they grew, you're left with a crappy payout and either get
eliminated by the buying company or you're stuck with a well below market rate
salary stuck at the company's "max annual increase" which usually tops out at
10%. Essentially, get salary reevaluation at set intervals locked into a
contract with the salary adjustments only allowed upwards and based on your
past and company performance.

------
starkfist
No, that is not a reasonable offer. It is a typical offer, though.

~~~
needadvice
typical of most bay area startups ?

~~~
starkfist
Yes. The prevailing package for employee 10 is 70-80K with 0.5-1.5% of the
options.

------
csspixel
75k is not bad, considering "abt 4 years of experience". I would say make sure
to enjoy working there before anything else.

